# New residences......



## mesomewhere (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi All,

most likely not the best move to start my day and my 1st post in here 

I hope this post will not be censored as in the singapore expat thingy but worth trying if I can prevent anyone from doing the same mistake......

long story short, we had to move as our landlord went overseas and wasn't seen for 10months...the condo was and still is very old so we had some major repair costs on our side.

anyway, we thought with a new condo everything will be better......wrong

1st the quality is in general poor if you compare it to other places in Europe, we had so far:

-toilet pipe damaged and the drains blocked, nice job ;-)
-same toilet, a water pipe busted,
-water was leaking into the wardrobe, nice one as well as we had to remove all the cloths and move out for 3 days
-big cracks in every wall
-wrongly executed drain pipe at the balcony
-tiles are falling of and cracking

all happened within the 1st 8 weeks......

other tenants:

-penthouse are often flooded as they underestimated the drainage system
-wooden and stone floors are a nightmare...almost every apartment has issues and basically the only way is a replacement at some stage! not fun if you are already living there...
-all balconies are covered in glass, unfortunately we had several incidents with a popped glass........god thanks nobody was hurt so far but I would assume only a matter of time.
-bikes have being stolen and several parts as well........
-etc.....

the management is a nightmare and basically you can not expect much from them, same is from the government side........as long nobody is hurt and the construction companies paying their taxes.......

so stay away and pick the right condo

me away from home:boxing:


----------



## mesomewhere (Jun 6, 2010)

mesomewhere said:


> Hi All,
> 
> most likely not the best move to start my day and my 1st post in here
> 
> ...



it seems the name of the condo was taken out ;-). SNIP


----------



## clicked (Mar 23, 2010)

wah,i think that is really atrocious. new condo yet so much damages.


----------



## mesomewhere (Jun 6, 2010)

yes it is possible and I am more than fed up already with this place in general, Singapore is not a bad place to be but if you re not up to speed a rip off for us Expats..........


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mesomewhere: I would take exception to the notion that expats are being ripped off, as myself being an expat would say that is not fair.

Bad applies exist everywhere, and it would be good to give a clue of the condo name.

I am yet to see a condo that seems like yours.

By the way, get real, in Singapore terms. The condo management is not reponsible for internal fixtures and fittings, and toilets and tiles and such are mostly decided based upon the budget of the unit owner, and depending upon their dreams and ambitions, can exceed the limits, as I have seen in one condo. nobody had drainage issue except one guy and turns out he had parked a bath tub that could not drain with the re-arranged piping.

My take is, less than a quarter of the owners go for standard fittings, and Singapore being Singapore, more than three quarter of the owners will opt for their own interior decorator/fittings, including and not limited to breaking up the standard flooring and installing their preferred tiles. 

Ever seen local tv here ? Why do you think so many interior decorators advertise on the local channels ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ecureilx said:


> mesomewhere: I would take exception to the notion that expats are being ripped off, as myself being an expat would say that is not fair.
> 
> Bad applies exist everywhere, and it would be good to give a clue of the condo name.
> 
> ...


Ecurelix it is against forum rules to name and shame as it can lead to law suits agaisnt this forum. The OP has already named the condo and it was deleted.
If people made sure they inspect property thoroughly before taking on a lease they will avoid making the same mistakes as the original poster.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Admin, I was not looking to name and shame, but to make it a point not to generalise that 'expats' are being ripped off, just by his experience and it is very unfair to say so.

As you say, the poster should have spent more time to inspect the property first.

Anyway, comments noted.

Thanks and appreciate your patience


----------



## mesomewhere (Jun 6, 2010)

1st of all, if someone wants to have a name I will or can post my email........

lets put it this way, I do like this place and it is a great place to stay for a couple of years...however you are getting ripped off compare to other places if you like it or not:

doctor visits.....1st couple of times I was charged 100SGD for a GP visit until I've ask them if I have the wrong colour.....suddenly it dropped to 25SGD

sport classes, OK we all like it easy and just don't mix with locals ;-) standard rate is 25 SGD per lesson (pretty much across the field)......if you go local (CC) you pay around 30-60 per 3 months or worst case a local club will charge around 50 per month.

a couple of weeks back I paid around 3450 SGD for an emergency visit at the hospital...........I have called up the KK hospital (most know local place I would say) and they told me for Singaporeans or PR holders not more than 300 on a Sunday.....

back to the rental market, we are paying a premium price for a new apartment so I don't expect any leaky toilets etc.........we moved out from an old one just to get away from that cra........

@ecureilx

correct, the condo management is not responsible and I was referring to the development management (also on site as the place is already falling apart)............
and yes, I am real and to play fair to all new comers ......you have not many rights in Singlapore as a tenant and I don't like to be blamed at the end of a lease term for taking the place apart.......

cheers

me


----------



## mesomewhere (Jun 6, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Ecurelix it is against forum rules to name and shame as it can lead to law suits agaisnt this forum. The OP has already named the condo and it was deleted.
> If people made sure they inspect property thoroughly before taking on a lease they will avoid making the same mistakes as the original poster.


sorry Veronica, thats lot's of bu.......you can not see a leaking pipe during a visit or at least I don't check out a place for several weeks and use the shower every day 

the quality is in general poor but the rent is rocket high  forum rules are ok but I also know many expats are hooked up by this place as it is close to the schools etc.....

anyway better catch some sleep

me


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mesomewhere - is it another Singapore bashing thread you are doing here ?

My 2 cents ??? Stop whining - considering expats get 'expat benefits' which locals dont get, if you expect everything to be subsidised like locals, just get PR or Citizenship. Probably you pay is atleast 50% more than local, and considering you stay in a condo whereas locals put up in apartments less than 50% expensive ..

Before I shut up - nobody rips you off. If you have such serious complaints, take it up with Small Claims court.

And for KK - well, the locals didn't tell you that part of the medical treatment gets covered by Medisave, which is out of a contribution by the Citizens/PRs, and that is not something pass holders are not eligible, considering they don't 'contribute' to Medisave.

And I am sure the local law which states that expats are not allowed to stay in C class wards, and if you demand you want a lower rate, become a PR/Citizen, so you can put up in cheaper wards, and claim lower medical costs

Cheers mate - have a great day


----------



## mesomewhere (Jun 6, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> mesomewhere - is it another Singapore bashing thread you are doing here ?
> 
> My 2 cents ??? Stop whining - considering expats get 'expat benefits' which locals dont get, if you expect everything to be subsidised like locals, just get PR or Citizenship. Probably you pay is atleast 50% more than local, and considering you stay in a condo whereas locals put up in apartments less than 50% expensive ..
> 
> ...


I am not whining just telling a story as it is.....I am also not slagging off Singapore otherwise I wouldn't be here........but certain things are simply not right or not fair......yes I do know about Medisave and the price KK was giving me is for "us" expats as a local would pay close to nothing.....take your pink Sunglasses off and accept the fact Singapore is playing a "not so nice game" with us expats or anybody who appears to have money..............

anyway.........all good in good old Singapore

me


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you should run for elections. If you want to have equal rights, maybe asia is not for you.

Anywhere in Asia expats get paid high, and in return they get less subsidy and all.. For that matter, Malaysians pay 1 RM for medical treatment in hospitals, whereas my cousin was forced to check into Ampang Putri Medical center and was bombed with a 12,000 RM bill for his kid getting scalded by hot water .. and all the malaysian colleagues said "tsk tsk, you have been ripped off' forgetting that expats are not eligible for the 1 RM medical treatment ..

And I am still perplexed as to your accusation of the doctor cheating - why didn't you take it up with the police ? Well, the expats do get better service from cops compared to locals - so there you go - call and tell the cops, and see how efficiantly they expedite the matter, compared to how they respond to locals.

Well, before I call it off - I too am an Expat, living here for the past 10 years, and have become better in understanding how things work ...


----------



## mesomewhere (Jun 6, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> you should run for elections. If you want to have equal rights, maybe asia is not for you.
> 
> Anywhere in Asia expats get paid high, and in return they get less subsidy and all.. For that matter, Malaysians pay 1 RM for medical treatment in hospitals, whereas my cousin was forced to check into Ampang Putri Medical center and was bombed with a 12,000 RM bill for his kid getting scalded by hot water .. and all the malaysian colleagues said "tsk tsk, you have been ripped off' forgetting that expats are not eligible for the 1 RM medical treatment ..
> 
> ...



can't read any comments on "a cheating doctor"......the police will give a d....thing about a high medical bill as I have signed and accepted the charges ;-) but maybe it is also my fault that the bill was so high and next time I will just take my kid back home and let him suffer

I have no issue being charged higher than locals, however it has to be a fair game for both sides as we are contributing to this place as good as any local guy and if it comes down to money and tax most likely even more.......I have lived in several countries around the world and I never felt ripped off until I or we arrived here in Singapore........

Cops, I do have to deal a lots with the authorities and I can't really say they do respond more because I am an expat.......

again, don't take it the wrong way I have more local friends than foreigners and I like this place but certain things are not right.....

anyway, :focus: drop me a line if someone wants to have the name of the condo or just simply stay away from new places around the 6th avenue.......

me watching football


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mesomewhere said:


> can't read any comments on "a cheating doctor"......the police will give a d....thing about a high medical bill as I have signed and accepted the charges ;-) but maybe it is also my fault that the bill was so high and next time I will just take my kid back home and let him suffer


Dont be so dramatic.

Singapore medical council promptly investigates cases of unfair business. and if you feel ripped off - do take it up with them.

Singapore is not a country that rips off expats.

Even if you have signed and accepted, upon your finding it is unfair charge, you can still lodge a complaint and they will provide legal advice and help you to resolve it. Enough doctors have been censured and fined for bad business practices ...

However- you being an expat, if you had engaged the services of an 'agent' as most expats fall prey to anywhere in the world, i am not sure - but such agent stuff is also illegal. check the SMC site and call and have a chat. If you paid abnormal fees - please stop rambling about it and do something.

Something is not right in your statement about letting your kid suffer ... 

I am not able to figure out what is wrong, but let me shut up and get out .. and let your rattle your sabre

Cheers - I need a chill pill now.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mesomewhere said:


> I am not whining just telling a story as it is.....I am also not slagging off Singapore otherwise I wouldn't be here........but certain things are simply not right or not fair......yes I do know about Medisave and the price KK was giving me is for "us" expats as a local would pay close to nothing.....take your pink Sunglasses off and accept the fact Singapore is playing a "not so nice game" with us expats or anybody who appears to have money..............
> 
> anyway.........all good in good old Singapore
> 
> me


Its the same wherever you go! Life isnt fair and different countries have different rules and priorities!

Jo xxx


----------



## mesomewhere (Jun 6, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> Dont be so dramatic.
> 
> Singapore medical council promptly investigates cases of unfair business. and if you feel ripped off - do take it up with them.
> 
> ...


thats why I had the smilie sign there.............anyway all sound after the kiwis done well


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mesomewhere said:


> thats why I had the smilie sign there.............anyway all sound after the kiwis done well


My bad - I didn't see the smiley .. :ranger:

Anyway, if you have all your documentary proof of being overcharged - take a look at > Singapore Medical Council - About us

I kid you not - SMC and all government bodies in Singapore take professional conduct seriously, regardless what you may view as a lackadaisical attitude ... 

Good luck


----------

